# Ollie's first Obedience training class



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He's in with 6 or 7 other dogs--all very diverse, all around his age except for a few rescues. The instructor has 19 years experience and various credentials as well as qualification to teach others to be obedience trainers.

We worked on attention exercises tonight--rewarding the dog for responding to their name for making eye contact when asked to sit and laying down and began teaching the "leave it" and "come" command. We've got lots of practice to do. Ollie already knows how to sit and lay but didn't know the eye contact thing but he was doing it by the end of class--he's so cute. He comes very well but we have to work on the "leave it" part, lol.

Kind of strange thing is that Ollie and 1 other dog were the "new" dogs in the class. All the rest had taken it before--I couldn't figure that one out. Their dogs did much better if you compare them to Ollie who was not at all used to a classroom atmosphere, all the new commands, etc.

Anyway, I like this lady and I think Ollie will go far.

My 8 yr old came with us and loved it. I'm so happy she came.

There was one lady there who had an off-the-wall boxer...and, guess what, the owner herself was totally off the wall! Her dog barked and barked and barked and the whole while the lady was literally running circles around the dog telling it to be quiet, giving it treats--that dog had her trained well! The class instructor kept asking her to sit down, lol. 

I got a kick out of the English Mastiff who was bigger than my husband who is 6' but was afraid of his own shadow. Poor thing. He kept hiding behind his owner's chair, lol. It was quite a sight. Of course Ollie was ready to give him the beat down, lol. I swear Ollie thinks he's IT.

Anyway, it was a nice diversion from my gloom today........


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

about Ollie with the Mastiff. Bonnie has that Napolean complex, too. I'm really glad you liked the class. You'll get a lot out of it as long as you practice a little every day. It can be a very rewarding experience for you and your furball. Mental stimulation/exercise is just as important for them as physical. You can almost see them get excited when they learn a new trick/command.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am glad to hear that your day is looking better!







YAY Ollie!!







I hope he does well, I am sure he will!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm glad that you liked your first class. When I took Molly to her first class there were also dogs that had been in the class before. Every dog was working on something different. It seemed odd in the beginning but after a couple of weeks it really seemed okay.

Have fun working with Ollie...................Pat


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I got a kick out of the English Mastiff who was bigger than my husband who is 6' but was afraid of his own shadow. Poor thing. He kept hiding behind his owner's chair, lol. It was quite a sight. Of course Ollie was ready to give him the beat down, lol. I swear Ollie thinks he's IT.[/B]


My boys were notorious in their obedience class for barking at the bigger dogs. It was our biggest problem with them. I spent most of our first class working on getting them to chill. 

I'm so glad you found a good class. By the way, Ollie is right. He is IT.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Ollie finally started school....keep up the good work.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm glad your class went well and that you like your instructor. Karli and I start puppy class next Tuesday.



Joy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to go Ollie








I am so pleased you had such a great time out with Ollie Pam, just what you needed to lift your spirits









Both Scooby and Koko are bossy dogs and I am sure they think they are the giants in the neighborhood, neither one is afraid of larger dogs


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad you, your daughter and Ollie had a good time. Also glad it got you out of the ho-hum period a bit! Ollie will do well, I just know it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Yippee!! Class time is ALWAYS fun!! So glad you've found a good class & teacher you really like. And of course Ollie thinks he's "it" because he IS!







Have fun!!</span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - please keep us posted on Ollie's progress. I once had a Lhasa who thought her best friend was a Great Dane that belonged to one of my dog show friends. They were so funny together.


----------

